# ALERT discounted pushpoles



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I was in Bass Pro Ft. Myers store last night they have Lamiglas 21' carbon push poles at less than 50% I bought one that was orig. $469 for $157! I think the prices are good thru the 17th but they only had 3 or 4 left. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut, sometimes! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great post about a really good deal, thanks.


----------



## linc (Dec 1, 2009)

no more push poles left ,they only have a couple of glass ones left


----------

